# Probleme mit Realtek Netzwerkadapter



## ravosoon (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir ein neues PC system zusammengeschraubt. Läuft auch alles super kann nicht meckern.
das MB ist das Asus P7P55D. Das MB hat eine Status LED für die Netzwerk Geschwindigkeit. 

rot: 1mbit
gelb: 10mbit
grün: gigabit

Das Problem ist, ich kann machen was ich will, ich habe immer nur 1mbit anbindung.
Habe DSL Speedtest´s gemacht, und tatsache ist das ich auf max 1mbit komme. Wenn ich bei Steam was lade sieht man wie der traffic kurz über 1mbit kommt aber dann direkt wieder nach unten korrigiert wird.

Verbunden ist der PC über ein Kabel mit dem WGR54gl router. mit meinem alten Board hatte ich definitiv mehr als 1mbit anbindung da der download oft mit den 16mbit leistung vom Provider gelaufen sind.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
als OS habe ich Win7 64bit.
Hat jemand von euch ne Idee welche Einstellung das sein kann im netzwerkadapter?


----------



## midnight (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Realtek netzwerkadapter*

Was hängt denn am anderen Ende des Kabels? Vielleicht ne Dose nicht ganz funktionstüchtig oder so?

so far


----------



## rabe08 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Realtek netzwerkadapter*

im Gerätemanager auf Eigenschaften von Realtek gehen (Netzwerkadapter aufklappen, Rechtsklick). Dann auf erweitert. Links hast Du eine Liste von Einstellmöglichkeiten, rechts dann die Auswahl zu dem ausgewählten Feature. Es gibt da einige Powersaving Einstellungen, die sollten alle auf "Disabled" stehen. Ansonsten bei Speed and Duplex statt Auto Negotiation mal auf 100 oder 1GB gehen, jeweils mit Duplex und Halfduplex versuchen. Manchmal gibt es die Situation, das Switch und Adapter sich nicht richtig verstehen und zur Sicherheit auf den niedrigsten Wert einigen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo ravosoon,

ich hoffe, ich habe dich richtig verstanden: Du hast als reine LAN-Geschwindigkeit von der Netzwerkkarte 1 Mbit? Stand der Technik wären ja heute 100 oder 1.000 Mbit - nur so am Rande.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, dass ich mit meiner 1.000 Mbit-Hardware nur an 100 Mbit heran kam. Woran lag's? Auf der Erdung des Netzwerkkabels zur unteren Etage ist ein Potenzialunterschied von leckeren 95 Volt aufgetreten. Was getan? Den RJ45-Stecker ein Mal mit Isolierband umwickelt, schon war das Problem beseitigt.

Ob's jetzt daran liegt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Am besten nimmst du es wahr, fasst du den RJ45-Stecker an und berührst mit der anderen Hand zum Beispiel eine Heizungsleitung. Spürst ein leichtes (oder stärkeres) Kribbeln/Ziehen in den Muskeln oder Fingern, stimmt etwas nicht.

Sonst kann das Problem am Switch/Router oder gar am Netzwerkkabel selbst liegen.

Erzwinge doch einfach mal die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit. Geh in die Eigenschaften deiner Netzwerkkarte und wähle den Reiter "Erweitert" aus. Dort kannst du bei "Geschwindigkeit", "Speed" etc. die Geschwindigkeit manuell auswählen. Je nach Hersteller kann das Menü anders heißen und die Unterpunkte andere Namen tragen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche
Wannseesprinter


----------



## ravosoon (3. Mai 2010)

SO habe im Gerätemanager nun alle Einstellungen was das Tempo betrifft durch.
Habe auch wie Wannensee sagt nicht 1 Mbit sondern 10mbit.
Aber mehr ist einfach nicht drin.
Egal ob 10mbit 100mbit voll/halbduplex Gigabit etc. der downtraffic bleibt bei 10Mbit traffic. kein bit mehr.

Eigentlich kann das ja nur am Router liegen. entsprechende einstellungen habe ich aber nicht gefunden.

EDIT: Wie es scheint ist der Router wirklich schuld. Was ich mich frage, warum limitiert der Router den Speed auf dem Lanport auf 10mbit?
eine Einstellung den lanspeed zu zu heben oder zu drosseln gibt es nicht, also gehe ich davon aus er eigentlich mit der vollen 100mbit leistung laufen müsste...


----------



## bingo88 (4. Mai 2010)

Mein alter Router ist auch einfach so kaputt gegangen. Wenn man mehr als zwei Geräte am Switch des Routers angeschlossen hatte, hat das Teil das ganze Netzwerk lahm gelegt. Man hatte zwar noch eine Verbindung, aber mit lächerlichen kb/s Werten - und das im LAN. Nur zwei Geräte angeschlossen und alles klappte wieder einwandfrei. Früher kam der auch mit Vollbestückung zurecht, keien Ahnung warum der kaputt gegangen ist. Naja, jetzt habe ich eh einen neuen Router


----------



## AmdNator (4. Mai 2010)

Kleine Frage hast du nach der OS installation den Netzwerktreiber von Windows gelassen oder den von der Asusseite geladen und Installiert,

Hatte selber da problem mit Powerline, Windows 7 Installiert einen Realtek Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte aber er ist oft nicht der richtige. Bei mir war es so jedes mal wenn mein Rechner aus dem Standby zurück kam hatte ich keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr nach dem ich den Treiber von der Herstellerseite genommen hatte war alles in Ordnung und dei Bezeichnung wurde auch im Gerätemanager geändert!


----------



## ravosoon (4. Mai 2010)

so evtl habe ich die lösung.
derzeit nutze ich ein cat5e Kabel.
Lt. Asus foren kann es sein das der Adapter auf dem MB bei einem cat5e Kabel garkeine Netzwerk verbindung oder nur 10mbit zulässt.

Habe mit jetzt ein Cat6 bestellt und werde das Ergebniss mal hier posten


----------

